# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Tu es mon Héro

## Gana

Je pourrais dire que c'est moi qui masterise à la batterie, mais non... Très gros respect pour ce mec, surtout si comme moi vous avez a peu prêt autant le sens du rythme qu'un mec qui en phase terminale de parkinson.
 

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Rien ne s'affiche chez moi.

----------


## Yka04

Idem

----------


## half

fixed

----------


## Valkyr

En trois lettres : O_O

----------


## Steack

OMG ::o: 
Je reste sans voix...

----------


## Kayato

WOuahouuuu il est assez impressionant  ::mellow::

----------


## Sylvine

C'est hypnotisant comme truc.
Normalement j'aurais du regarder la vidéo 2 minutes, me dire "Ah putain ouais, il est baleze!" et passer à autre chose.
Nan, j'ai regardé jusqu'au bout, alors qu'on peut pas dire que ça soit super passionant de regarder un mec tapper sur une planche pendant 10 minutes.

Sinon son bidule il l'a fabriqué lui même ou y'a vraiment un marché pour les controleurs Guitar Héro en forme de batterie?
A moins que ça soit prevu à la base pour être utilisé avec un truc genre Rock Band?

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Alors là, je sais pas quoi dire...

----------


## ElGato

Musicalement, c'est un peu moins intéressant que le programme "40° - 800t/min" de mon lave-linge.
On dirait un tourettien au stade terminal. 

Ah mais euh sinon belle perf ouais.

----------


## half

> C'est hypnotisant comme truc.
> Normalement j'aurais du regarder la vidéo 2 minutes, me dire "Ah putain ouais, il est baleze!" et passer à autre chose.
> Nan, j'ai regardé jusqu'au bout, alors qu'on peut pas dire que ça soit super passionant de regarder un mec tapper sur une planche pendant 10 minutes.
> 
> Sinon son bidule il l'a fabriqué lui même ou y'a vraiment un marché pour les controleurs Guitar Héro en forme de batterie?
> A moins que ça soit prevu à la base pour être utilisé avec un truc genre Rock Band?


C'est juste que t'es fan de DragonForce.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est juste que t'es fan de DragonForce.


 Ça me ferait mal!
Je suis plus CCR, Hendrix, les Kinks, ce genre de trucs.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

::mellow::

----------


## Ash

Sympa cette petite session de tam tam avec Europe en fond sonore.

----------


## zabuza

En espérant qu'il se soit bien amusé.

----------


## Sim's

Il va se faire chier sur Rock Band 2

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ptain... très très fort le gars. Vu comment j'en ai chié déjà pour la perfect en facile à la gratte...

----------


## ThorThur

Wouh DragonForce \m/

L'est fort le gars ouep.


http://www.deezer.com/track/16365

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai un profond respect pour ceux qui réussissent à finir Dragonforce sur Guitar Heroes en moyen ou difficile.

----------


## Ass & Dick

J'en cherche encore l'intérêt..

Ouais, c'est sûr, il a bossé des heures ses roulements au pad, mais au final, c'est comme les corps de percus de parade : en groupe, on dit "waow", 'pis tout seul sans le tricorne et la plume dans l'cul, à part "ta-ta-ta" très vite, y sait rien faire d'autre, le gus...


(Quoi ça ? Moi, aigri ? Pfff...)

----------


## Lang0chat

> J'en cherche encore l'intérêt..


A mon avis c'est un trip... 

Parce qu'il a réellement du niveau, et je parle en connaissance de cause!!! J'ai fait de la batterie pendant quelques années  :B): 
Alors après une rapide recherche je suis tombé là dessus:



En plus c'est juste terrible ce qu'il fait  ::wub:: 




> Quoi ça ? Moi, aigri ? Pfff...


Mais non, il te manque juste un peu de culture musicale  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais au final ca lui sert à quoi ?

----------


## Lang0chat

Bah c'est un délire!  ::huh:: 
Ou pas.

----------


## Elidjah

2 "t" à batterie (rubrique de la news)

:cappelo:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> J'ai un profond respect pour ceux qui réussissent à finir Dragonforce sur Guitar Heroes en moyen ou difficile.


En moyen pas de mérite, c'est pas réellement difficile, sauf si tu comptes faire plus de 200.000 points... En revanche en difficile, là ouais je te rejoins, c'est du domaine de l'"extreme hardcore gamer". Autant je la finis en moyen, autant en difficile je tiens... allez, soyons fous, une minute ou deux !  ::P:

----------


## Nemeo

Bouh le nul il en a raté 4!  ::P:

----------


## Kod

OH le batt....eur... (sans mauvais jeu de mot hein ^^)

----------


## Nelfe

> En moyen pas de mérite, c'est pas réellement difficile, sauf si tu comptes faire plus de 200.000 points... En revanche en difficile, là ouais je te rejoins, c'est du domaine de l'"extreme hardcore gamer". Autant je la finis en moyen, autant en difficile je tiens... allez, soyons fous, une minute ou deux !


J'arrive même pas à la finir en simple, alors pour moi la finir en moyen ça relève déjà de l'exploit  ::ninja::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> J'arrive même pas à la finir en simple, alors pour moi la finir en moyen ça relève déjà de l'exploit


T'inquiète, faut juste de l'entraînement, même ma nana l'a finie en facile !  ::P:  Je suis persuadé que tu la finiras un jour, et bientôt même !



Spoiler Alert! 


***Quel pied d'avoir une copine à moitié geek !***

----------


## Cake

Elle pète sur Audiosurf cette musique

----------


## Super_Newbie

Euh en quoi c'est impressionnant? Je veux dire le gars tape sur une planche au moment où on lui dit de taper... En plus il est batteur alors je comprend pas bien en quoi c'est un exploit. Voilà un batteur vraiment impressionnant :



Mike Mangini ::wub::  cette classe! (le blast à une main vers 2,20 est vraiment à voir!)

----------


## Raphyo

Sa doit être un batteur le bonhomme ^^
ET puis dragon force, : c'est "bonjour : regarder je sais joué de mon instrument", le shred, c'es le mal.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ah bah oui, moi aussi je trouve que musicalement ça vaut pas un radis, mais n'empêche que techniquement, cay tray fort.  :B):

----------


## _Uriel_

> Sa doit être un batteur le bonhomme ^^
> ET puis dragon force, : c'est "bonjour : regarder je sais joué de mon instrument", le shred, c'es le mal.


Non le shred, c'est le bien. Dragonfarce, c'est le mal.

----------


## Sylvine

> Euh en quoi c'est impressionnant? Je veux dire le gars tape sur une planche au moment où on lui dit de taper... En plus il est batteur alors je comprend pas bien en quoi c'est un exploit.


Ba fais le...

Certes c'est con comme truc, mais de la à dire que c'est pas impressionant.

_"Il court le 100 mètres en 5 secondes, c'est nul, on lui dit de courir il court!"_

C'est comme les bonhommes qui font des Tour Eiffel en allumette, c'est con, ça sert à rien, mais c'est impressionant.

----------


## johnclaude

Moi je vous fais la même, mais avec une main dans le dos. :B): 
Relativement impressionnant, mais tout est relatif.

----------


## Pelomar

C'est completement con, il fait les séquences de guitare a la batterie.
Trop un n00b ce gars, il sait meme pas qu'une guitare ca se joue pas comme ca  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a que moi qui ait l'impression d'une vidéo accélerée ?

----------


## sbidou

Pas pour moi tout tout ça... Je m'en sors déjà pas à Patapon sur PSP au point que je suis obligé de faire jouer ma femme pour voir le jeu  ::'(:

----------


## Paoh

Impressionnant. Dommage que ce soit pas sur de la musique.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

N'empeche, ce genre de jeu pour apprendre la batterie ça doit être pas mal. Par contre pour la guitare et pour la basse... 
Bon ensuite faut que les timings soient moins pourris que dans GH3, par ce que bon, quand ils rajoutent ou suppriment des notes, c'est vraiment très étrange. D'autant plus quant on connait les morceaux par coeur, voire qu'on sait déjà les jouer sur un véritable instru.

----------


## _Uriel_

> N'empeche, ce genre de jeu pour apprendre la batterie ça doit être pas mal. Par contre pour la guitare et pour la basse...


En fait, même pas : une batterie, c'est pas que des caisses claires (comme son nom l'indique) : les pieds sont aussi utilisés...

De toutes façons, XXX Hero, c'est pour les lows.

Par contre, respect pour le mec, même s'il a été obligé de cheater un peu pour faire les notes simultanées.

----------


## Avathar

> T'inquiète, faut juste de l'entraînement, même ma nana l'a finie en facile !  Je suis persuadé que tu la finiras un jour, et bientôt même !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ***Quel pied d'avoir une copine à moitié geek !***


Ma nana l'a finie en moyen :D

----------


## Sig le Troll

Ce qui m'a tjs perturbé avec ces trucs là, c'est que c'est contre nature à mort ... :x

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ma nana l'a finie en moyen :D


Ah ah ! Respect total ! Mais je compte bien entraîner la mienne !  ::P: 

Chouette signature au fait.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

J'avoue que c'est impressionnant, mais il le connait par coeur le morceau nan ?

----------


## Darkfire8

ya aussi des chômeur dans le domaine de la musique?

Arf personne n'est épargné !

----------


## ToasT

Pour Mangini, bon, y'a que la double pédale, hein... Et pour ce que ça vaut ...

C'est comme Satriani et consorts. C'est marrant de shredder comme un bourrin, mais y'a pas de feeling derrière.

----------


## Non_Identifie

Mouais, techniquement impressionnant, mais après c'est de la masturbation ... Vu comme il est motivé il a moyen de faire de la vraie musique, mais non, il reste tout seul et est le seul à profiter de ce qu'il a appris (et nous grâce à youtube et cpc, mais enfin ...). Bon, bon, bon ... ce n'est que mon avis après tout  ::P: .

----------


## Toxic

> Mouais, techniquement impressionnant, mais après c'est de la masturbation ...


Alors là, désolé, mais se masturber à cette vitesse-là, c'est vraiment un coup à se faire mal.

----------


## Neø

Voila le seul solo de batterie valable !
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=8avgd-i9QGU
Lars Ulrich (Metallica )  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  Je suis totalement fanboy de ce mec  !

----------


## Phantom

Vous avez remarqué qu'apres avoir joué un coup de guitar hero, le fait de fixer le manche aussi longtemps donne un effet optique qui retrecit ce que l'on voit au centre ?

----------

